# Cancelling / Rescinding Unlimited Vacation Club Membership [Punta Cana Resort, DR]



## VacationClubRookie

I am a Canadian that went for a vacation to a Punta Cana Resort in the Dominican Republic on November 21-28, 2014.  On November 25, 2014 at approx. 12pm I signed up to become a member of Unlimited Vacation Club. At 7:30am November 26, 2014 I contacted Credit Card Company for advice on how to cancel my authorization of contract. AS I ONLY WAS A MEMBER FOR LESS THEN 24 HOURS. 

*Important Note*; You need to Cancel / Rescind membership PRIOR To 5 days after signing.  Don’t back down, be polite, but firm.  They will call you and try to convince you to continue, or just stall and let the 5 day window of opportunity lapses. 

If you allow the 5 day opportunity of cancellation to lapse, all legal recourse will need to be carried out in the Country in which you have signed the contract. Legal action proves to be extremely expensive and in most cases not worth the money, because the Mexican and Dominican Republic courts are not normally favorable to foreigners.  The contract clearly states you cannot go to trial by judge and jury, all court proceedings must be trialed by judge alone.

So if you are suffering from buyer’s remorse Cancel now! Then if you do your research and still want to be a member, they of course will accept you back.

Buyer BEWARE!!

*Step one;* You need to send the Cancellation / Rescind notice from the mailing address and email account that you signed up with (if your spouse also signed membership agreement they will also need to sign cancellation / rescind notification). Send email and send registered mail to UVCLUB@GLOBALBUREAU.COM
Unlimited Vacation Club
C/O GBS International, Inc.
9450 Sunset Drive
Miami, Florida 33173
Member: the address set forth in Cover Page of this Agreement
E-mail: The email set forth in Cover Page of this Agreement.

UVC representatives will explain how they want to help you, but if you let the 5 days go by without sending the cancellation / rescind notice, things will change greatly and they will no longer be much help.  Send an email promptly and follow that up a copy of your cancellation / rescind notification with registered mail.
*
Step two;*
They will send you and automatic email that states someone will contact you from the location where you purchased the membership.  Here is where you have to be persistent, polite, but firm.  Do not let too much time pass before your sales person calls contacts you.  You still have many hoops to jump through before the expiry time lapses. 

the sales person that sold the membership will contact you.  Sales person asked me why I wanted to cancel, I said firmly, yet politely, that I could not use the membership enough to get any kind of value, and that I did not want it.  Sales person then said someone else will be calling me to confirm cancellation. 

Do not get too excited about the sales persons response or the sales person’s managers response to cancellation of membership, they can be quite forward, remember their job is to convince you that you cannot rescind on the membership agreement, and to sell you on lame options to keep you bound to the membership agreement . They want to receive the commission for your membership and will tell you just about anything, remember verbal communication does not help you (Get everything documented via email from the email account you listed on the cover page of your membership agreement, you* need *to get past the sales person and their supervisor, and be communicating directly to the Verificador Legal (Quality Assurance representative) from the place you signed your membership agreement.  

*Step Three*;Verificador Legal (Quality Assurance UVC representative) will phone you and send you an email.  This email has a cancellation form attached, the cancellation form is dated the day the email arrives.  You need to sign and scan the signed form and send it back to the Verificador Legal. You will then receive a second email confirming membership number XXX-XXXXXX has been canceled and that they have requested the reimbursement of the amount paid of Down Payment plus the Closing cost.

*Step five;* Received an email from DO_NOT_REPLY@GBS.com with subject line of charge receipt.  Four days later my credit card was reimbursed full amount -124.00 not sure why. 

Process started Nov. 26, 2014, credit card was refunded Dec. 6,2014.

But over all very and happy and grateful for TUG website.


----------



## vacationhopeful

VacationClubRookie said:


> I am a Canadian that went for a vacation to a Punta Cana Resort in the Dominican Republic on November 21-28, 2014.  ......
> 
> *Step five;* Received an email from DO_NOT_REPLY@GBS.com with subject line of charge receipt.  Four days later my credit card was reimbursed full amount -124.00 not sure why.
> 
> Process started Nov. 26, 2014, credit card was refunded Dec. 6,2014.
> 
> But over all very and happy and grateful for TUG website.



*Great outcome and thank you for posting the verification and email responses from the TS company in DR.*

As for the $124 "fee" .. could have been for documents or brochures or you food & beverage or transportation .... just be happy it was for almost all of the moneys you could have been on the hook for.

Keep hanging around here and read ... lots of knowledge to be had. Welcome to TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you found us in time!  Welcome to TUG!


----------



## Gapyear

VacationClubRookie said:


> I am a Canadian that went for a vacation to a Punta Cana Resort in the Dominican Republic on November 21-28, 2014.  On November 25, 2014 at approx. 12pm I signed up to become a member of Unlimited Vacation Club. At 7:30am November 26, 2014 I contacted Credit Card Company for advice on how to cancel my authorization of contract. AS I ONLY WAS A MEMBER FOR LESS THEN 24 HOURS.
> 
> *Important Note*; You need to Cancel / Rescind membership PRIOR To 5 days after signing.  Don’t back down, be polite, but firm.  They will call you and try to convince you to continue, or just stall and let the 5 day window of opportunity lapses.
> 
> If you allow the 5 day opportunity of cancellation to lapse, all legal recourse will need to be carried out in the Country in which you have signed the contract. Legal action proves to be extremely expensive and in most cases not worth the money, because the Mexican and Dominican Republic courts are not normally favorable to foreigners.  The contract clearly states you cannot go to trial by judge and jury, all court proceedings must be trialed by judge alone.
> 
> So if you are suffering from buyer’s remorse Cancel now! Then if you do your research and still want to be a member, they of course will accept you back.
> 
> Buyer BEWARE!!
> 
> *Step one;* You need to send the Cancellation / Rescind notice from the mailing address and email account that you signed up with (if your spouse also signed membership agreement they will also need to sign cancellation / rescind notification). Send email and send registered mail to UVCLUB@GLOBALBUREAU.COM
> Unlimited Vacation Club
> C/O GBS International, Inc.
> 9450 Sunset Drive
> Miami, Florida 33173
> Member: the address set forth in Cover Page of this Agreement
> E-mail: The email set forth in Cover Page of this Agreement.
> 
> UVC representatives will explain how they want to help you, but if you let the 5 days go by without sending the cancellation / rescind notice, things will change greatly and they will no longer be much help.  Send an email promptly and follow that up a copy of your cancellation / rescind notification with registered mail.
> *
> Step two;*
> They will send you and automatic email that states someone will contact you from the location where you purchased the membership.  Here is where you have to be persistent, polite, but firm.  Do not let too much time pass before your sales person calls contacts you.  You still have many hoops to jump through before the expiry time lapses.
> 
> the sales person that sold the membership will contact you.  Sales person asked me why I wanted to cancel, I said firmly, yet politely, that I could not use the membership enough to get any kind of value, and that I did not want it.  Sales person then said someone else will be calling me to confirm cancellation.
> 
> Do not get too excited about the sales persons response or the sales person’s managers response to cancellation of membership, they can be quite forward, remember their job is to convince you that you cannot rescind on the membership agreement, and to sell you on lame options to keep you bound to the membership agreement . They want to receive the commission for your membership and will tell you just about anything, remember verbal communication does not help you (Get everything documented via email from the email account you listed on the cover page of your membership agreement, you* need *to get past the sales person and their supervisor, and be communicating directly to the Verificador Legal (Quality Assurance representative) from the place you signed your membership agreement.
> 
> *Step Three*;Verificador Legal (Quality Assurance UVC representative) will phone you and send you an email.  This email has a cancellation form attached, the cancellation form is dated the day the email arrives.  You need to sign and scan the signed form and send it back to the Verificador Legal. You will then receive a second email confirming membership number XXX-XXXXXX has been canceled and that they have requested the reimbursement of the amount paid of Down Payment plus the Closing cost.
> 
> *Step five;* Received an email from DO_NOT_REPLY@GBS.com with subject line of charge receipt.  Four days later my credit card was reimbursed full amount -124.00 not sure why.
> 
> Process started Nov. 26, 2014, credit card was refunded Dec. 6,2014.
> 
> But over all very and happy and grateful for TUG website.


Can I ask who the credit card company was? Visa, MC, AX or Discover?  I had similar situation but not to your success and I sent a fedex letter within 24hours to TS and called Credit cArd company.  I am so happy for your outcome!


----------

